# San Antonio Spurs fined by league



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> The NBA announced Friday that the San Antonio Spurs organization has been fined $250,000 for its decision to send four players home prior to the Spurs' Nov. 29 game in Miami. The Spurs' actions were in violation of a league policy, reviewed with the NBA Board of Governors in April 2010, against resting players in a manner contrary to the best interests of the NBA.
> 
> NBA Commissioner David Stern stated: "The result here is dictated by the totality of the facts in this case. The Spurs decided to make four of their top players unavailable for an early-season game that was the team's only regular-season visit to Miami. The team also did this without informing the Heat, the media, or the league office in a timely way. Under these circumstances, I have concluded that the Spurs did a disservice to the league and our fans."


http://www.nba.com/2012/news/11/30/spurs-fined-announcement/index.html

David Stern is a moron. If he wants to control who is on the court, he should have been a coach. And a disservice? That game was insanely close. :confused03:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Stupid fine but i get where their coming from though. Peope may have bought a ticket for Spurs stars as well, with them gone..


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

David Stern is a ****head, his moron schedule makers should be fined for putting an aging team on a road trip to play a team that hadn't played in days at home.

NBA's gonna be so much better without him.


----------

